# New to Sailnet



## STEVIE_B (Sep 28, 2021)

Sailing the Chesapeake Bay for over 38 years and owned 6 boats during that time. Retired 1 year now and hoping to spend more time sailing. I own a Catalina 36 MK2 2001, named Frequent Winds... MY retirement present to myself...my homeport is SkipJack Cove on the Sassafras river. My wife hates sailing so I am always looking for crew and people who understand the idea sweat equity and a extra set of hands when sailing and doing maintenance ... Also available as a crew member if you need someone to make a voyage with you... If you sail that part of the Chesapeake let me know. 
I am dying to sail to Florida and Bahamas but have not found members to crew with me yet...just ask. I hate seeing her on the hard !!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to your first post. I like your objectives for retirement, I am hoping to do a whole lot more sailing once I am retired as well. Your Catalina should be a good choice for that, big enough to deal with what nature throws at you (at least on the Bay) and small enough to be relatively easily handled. ;And as much as I enjoy single-handing and fiddling around on boat maintenance on my own, it is so much nicer to have someone riding shotgun. 

Jeff


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome from a relative newbie ( to the board and sailing), love your offer. I am always looking to get my hands dirty learning something but you're home port is a 2 hour drive for me. Still you never know, DM me for contact info if you want, love to learn something from you in exchange for labor but I am not making any promises.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! We are also on the Chesapeake, across from you in Middle River. Love heading up the Sassafras on occasion to anchor.


----------



## STEVIE_B (Sep 28, 2021)

GlanRock said:


> Welcome to the forum! We are also on the Chesapeake, across from you in Middle River. Love heading up the Sassafras on occasion to anchor.


I spent 12 yrs on the Middle river then moved to the Sassafras...stayed at Parkside Marina greta place to berth the boat...I move to Sassafras because of the traffic on I-95 coming from PA . If you plan to head over this way email at [email protected] Lots of great anchorage in either area .


----------



## GemGirl (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi I am Deb , new here . I love sailing but have no idea on anything concerning sailing but I am willing to learn and I hope to find a private(professional) sailor , maybe with more genuine intentions .


----------

